# Excel pharma



## Dannynay86 (Jul 12, 2013)

Has any body heard of this lab it says Greece on it are they gtg Thanks


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

any pics mate? will help us out


----------



## Dannynay86 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hear pal


----------



## Dannynay86 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

Dannynay86 said:


> Hear pal
> View attachment 128873


looks professional, you started using yet?


----------



## Dannynay86 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Dannynay86 (Jul 12, 2013)

Not yet mate having my 1st shot today I carnt seem to find anything online about it from a good sauce tho


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

you buy it online?


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

The packaging looks as good if not better than all other ugls. dont mean anything though does it !!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Heard of this lab, doing the rounds in Bgham area, makes me laugh how people actually believe thats it comes from where its made, ie made in Greece like this lab, ISIS states its made in Italy, they are just an underground lab, with all the effort invested in the product looking the part etc. Isis I can say its a good lab, but no feedback on this Excel lab though.


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

militant said:


> Heard of this lab, doing the rounds in Bgham area, makes me laugh how people actually believe thats it comes from where its made, ie made in Greece like this lab, ISIS states its made in Italy, they are just an underground lab, with all the effort invested in the product looking the part etc. Isis I can say its a good lab, but no feedback on this Excel lab though.


is isis available online mate?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Probs from a few online sources, I dont source online though mate, iv got a local source,


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Its good to go. Plenty in brum. Been around a while these r the new packaged ones. I have heard its from the same people as isis. Same supply chain etc.


----------



## Dannynay86 (Jul 12, 2013)

TrenMonster said:


> you buy it online?


No mate of a good pal of mine but carnt find it online or any reviews


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

TrenMonster said:


> is isis available online mate?


you can buy anything you want on the internet you know


----------



## Dannynay86 (Jul 12, 2013)

Anything ?


----------



## Taryn Tino (Jul 22, 2010)

I've had the excel pharma test 400 and I'm on the super rip 200 now. Excellent results in muscle from the test 400, was like I was on heat aswe lol ???? , few weeks into my super rip and its top notch stuff mate. All in all... Good ****!


----------



## Dannynay86 (Jul 12, 2013)

I no what you mean I'm like that all the time on juice lol wud bang anything haha hope I get some good gains of this 1


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

Where can I get a hold of this lab ? Needing some !


----------



## Bigsinic (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't rate the super rip, had to switch to it from pc 1rip and it aint a patch on that. And im sure there aint no tren in there. Wouldnt use it again and wouldn't buy anything else from there range.


----------



## Mboo (Dec 18, 2013)

Did you get results from this brand just got some trenoject e150 and some trenoject a100 from this range.. Says from greece


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Not another post on this lab! seem to be getting raised a little!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Mboo said:


> Did you get results from this brand just got some trenoject e150 and some trenoject a100 from this range.. Says from greece


greece means nothing! away of making authorities thinking its not uk issue!


----------



## Mboo (Dec 18, 2013)

So are you saying it's fake? People are saying their seeing results! What you mean it's getting raised?


----------



## rohmfanatic (Dec 18, 2013)

excel what a variety in the range of products they have

i cant remember the dosing on some of their mix blends but it seems realistically dosed where in other labs rips they state they have approx 80mg on tren and masteron and around 100mg of prop the only bit i believe is the 100mg of prop or even 120mg of prop to make up for the lack of the expensive raws like tren or masteron prop. but excel state i believe it was 50mg of tren a and 50mg of masteron prop and around 100mg of prop which sounds true and not like them companies who live up to their ingredients and dosing or even overdose then have all their products below what they state once they have got their loyal customers retained well i hope excel arent like that in the future as they are a favourite of mine atm

only downside is their pip is quite bad but the ingredients i believe are on point

ps we all know they are not from greece if you think they are you should stay away from steroids full stop cos you are an utter idiot


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Thinking there legit and from Greece ! Most people if you look trying to big this lab are banned? And all with limited posts! Make your own opinion guys! I have! End of for me.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

I can vouch amd say its preffered over delta and isis in my circles

Not used the primo or testdeca blend nor winny 50mg. But all other stuff boys have used. And top stuf.

Heard they have orals on the way?


----------



## Mboo (Dec 18, 2013)

latsius said:


> I can vouch amd say its preffered over delta and isis in my circles
> 
> Not used the primo or testdeca blend nor winny 50mg. But all other stuff boys have used. And top stuf.
> 
> Heard they have orals on the way?


Great stuff


----------



## Mboo (Dec 18, 2013)

rohmfanatic said:


> excel what a variety in the range of products they have
> 
> i cant remember the dosing on some of their mix blends but it seems realistically dosed where in other labs rips they state they have approx 80mg on tren and masteron and around 100mg of prop the only bit i believe is the 100mg of prop or even 120mg of prop to make up for the lack of the expensive raws like tren or masteron prop. but excel state i believe it was 50mg of tren a and 50mg of masteron prop and around 100mg of prop which sounds true and not like them companies who live up to their ingredients and dosing or even overdose then have all their products below what they state once they have got their loyal customers retained well i hope excel arent like that in the future as they are a favourite of mine atm
> 
> ...


Sorry new to this forum stuff.. When you say pip, what do you mean?


----------



## DROB73 (Jan 24, 2015)

Just picked some winny and d bol up looks good, hope the results are as good as the packaging.


----------



## Rob Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

Dannynay86 said:


> Anything ?


The Var is G2G. Had it tested independently and did a test myself.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 23, 2015)

Isis is on Iraq


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Using a lot of Excel at the moment, all good to go.


----------



## klauz619 (Feb 20, 2015)

testoject400 is effective, been using it for months now.


----------



## Myka (Aug 7, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> Using a lot of Excel at the moment, all good to go.


 Hi bro..how can i buy it using debit card


----------

